# Isn’t she lovely?



## stormey916 (Feb 19, 2017)

I had the pleasure of transporting this beautiful little girl on her way to her new family in NYC last week. Isn’t she beautiful, she is a tiny Cafe au Lait toy!


----------



## glorybeecosta (Nov 11, 2014)

Very pretty, not very big either. I have a 3.5 sometimes 4, 5 and 6.5. I like those little ones, just pick up and go.


----------



## stormey916 (Feb 19, 2017)

glorybeecosta said:


> Very pretty, not very big either. I have a 3.5 sometimes 4, 5 and 6.5. I like those little ones, just pick up and go.


You're a multiple toy poodle owner, so am I! I love that they are athletes in tiny bodies. Portable but with big hearts!


----------



## glorybeecosta (Nov 11, 2014)

I have had 8 total and at one time 4 that 4 was just a little much, LOL 2 is perfect but I have 3 so none one is ever alone


----------



## stormey916 (Feb 19, 2017)

glorybeecosta said:


> I have had 8 total and at one time 4 that 4 was just a little much, LOL 2 is perfect but I have 3 so none one is ever alone


Aw! Do you have a photo to share of your babies?


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

She looks like the type of dog bred by Dalin kennels. Is she one of them ?


----------



## stormey916 (Feb 19, 2017)

Dechi said:


> She looks like the type of dog bred by Dalin kennels. Is she one of them ?


Yes, she is! Good call


----------



## glorybeecosta (Nov 11, 2014)

stormey916 said:


> Aw! Do you have a photo to share of your babies?



Cayenne 3.5 lbs she has faded out now









Bella 6.5 lb









Sage 5lbs









Sage looks long but I think it is how I took the photo, but she has the longest legs. Her but is not much bigger than Cayennes


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

This poor baby looks scared and sad. How old is she - she looks to be an adult.

stormey916, I know you said you are a groomer who also carries Dalin dogs to their new owners - did you also groom this dog? She looks like she was freshly washed and blown dry, but her trim appears to be a uneven/choppy and her coat is very thin, especially when looking at her ears and legs.


----------



## stormey916 (Feb 19, 2017)

Skylar said:


> This poor baby looks scared and sad. How old is she - she looks to be an adult.
> 
> stormey916, I know you said you are a groomer who also carries Dalin dogs to their new owners - did you also groom this dog? She looks like she was freshly washed and blown dry, but her trim appears to be a uneven/choppy and her coat is very thin, especially when looking at her ears and legs.


Lol- no I don’t carry Dalin dogs to their owners, Skylar, just this one because the person who bought her never paid for her, kept her two whole weeks, then was making ridiculous demands to get her back to her breeder. I live in the same state as the purchaser so I volunteered mine & my husbands time to pick her up and have her returned. She is a shy dog, and I’m sure becoming attached to a new owner only to have them give her back didn’t help. But this pup has been shy since she was very young, from a litter of three. Only three pounds and quite shy. 
I could take your comment about her grooming as a slight, but I won’t. Telling a groomer that if they groomed that dog- it looks choppy, uneven is kind of a mean thing to say, don’t you think? Maybe that wasn’t necessary. 
She is 11 months old and definetely going through that gangly “teenager” phase that poodles go through. And as a Cafe, her puppy coat isn’t as full as a black or even white would be. But give it time- my silver girl took a full two years to fill out- now her coat is so thick that she placed in a recent grooming competition! Everyone loved her! And when she was a baby I had a opinionated groomer tell me her coat was horrible and I should return her while I was at a workshop with her! I almost cried, it was humiliating to say the least. But I’ve since learned- Everyone has an opinion it seems, but not all of them are correct!


----------



## stormey916 (Feb 19, 2017)

glorybeecosta said:


> stormey916 said:
> 
> 
> > Aw! Do you have a photo to share of your babies?
> ...


Oh my! They are absolutely beautiful!!! They look well loved as well ?


----------



## wavesnbreezes (Nov 14, 2017)

Skylar said:


> This poor baby looks scared and sad. How old is she - she looks to be an adult.


She is 11 months old. Yes... she is very scared and sad. You would be too if you came from a puppy mill, were infested with ear mites, and lived in a cage your whole life without being socialized. ?


----------



## stormey916 (Feb 19, 2017)

wavesnbreezes said:


> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> > This poor baby looks scared and sad. How old is she - she looks to be an adult.
> ...


****, You don’t know what you are talking about. Her breeder is not a “puppy mill”. I met this dog and her two sisters when they were three months old. I played with them every day for an entire week. They weren’t living in a cage! And yes, she was the shyest of the three. Has been since she was born. That’s not her fault, it’s just the way she is. YOU weren’t there, in fact you’ve NEVER been to Lynn’s home! Oh, and ear mites OR ear infection don’t cause shyness in dogs-lol. There are plenty of poodles in this forum who have had an ear infection before, I was just reading about one yesterday, and it came from a breeder with that. Imagine that! That’s not any reason to give her back! YOU traumatized her, not her breeder. You kept her for two weeks without having paid for her, and then turned her over to me and my hubby (after a difficult ordeal where you tried to strong arm her breeder into negotiating down her price by texting no less!!!) for a long car ride where she was perfectly happy to snuggle up with me in my lap. Thankfully she’s found the perfect family now who really wants her and will love her. Unconditionally. You gave her up, so you have no right to speak about how “sad and scared” she is!!!


----------



## Eclipse (Apr 26, 2010)

OMG, Stormey conveniently swoops in trying to get everyone to drink the Dalin Kool-Aid every time anything less than stellar (which there is a lot of) about Dalin is posted. Do you ever post anything here other than defenses of Dalin? If not, it would seem your entire reason for belonging here is to be a Dalin watchdog. In addition to everything else negative out there about Dalin, not just on this forum and that is not just he said/she said because it is backed by fact, can you explain why there has been more than one complaint about Dalin puppies coming with ear mites? How does that happen repeatedly? I have brought 4 dogs home over the years from responsible breeders as opposed to getting them from a show mill/greeder and never once had that issue. And among all my friends who get dogs from responsible breeders, not just poodles, I don't know one who had a dog come to them with ear mites.


----------



## stormey916 (Feb 19, 2017)

Eclipse said:


> OMG, Stormey conveniently swoops in trying to get everyone to drink the Dalin Kool-Aid every time anything less than stellar (which there is a lot of) about Dalin is posted. Do you ever post anything here other than defenses of Dalin? If not, it would seem your entire reason for belonging here is to be a Dalin watchdog. In addition to everything else negative out there about Dalin, not just on this forum and that is not just he said/she said because it is backed by fact, can you explain why there has been more than one complaint about Dalin puppies coming with ear mites? How does that happen repeatedly? I have brought 4 dogs home over the years from responsible breeders as opposed to getting them from a show mill/greeder and never once had that issue. And among all my friends who get dogs from responsible breeders, not just poodles, I don't know one who had a dog come to them with ear mites.


I was just reading about one that came home with an infection and mites from Canada. And several shy dogs being nervous with their new owners. You do understand that some poodles are shy, right? And I’ve posted several times on other topics. Maybe go look for those as well as bursting into this one-lol! Someone seems to be in a terrible mood this evening! Glad your four dogs had perfect ears. By the way, who is the admin of the forum?


----------



## plumcrazy (Sep 11, 2009)

stormey916 said:


> By the way, who is the admin of the forum?


Poodleadm is the administrator. I'm the moderator.


----------



## stormey916 (Feb 19, 2017)

Eclipse said:


> OMG, Stormey conveniently swoops in trying to get everyone to drink the Dalin Kool-Aid every time anything less than stellar (which there is a lot of) about Dalin is posted. Do you ever post anything here other than defenses of Dalin? If not, it would seem your entire reason for belonging here is to be a Dalin watchdog. In addition to everything else negative out there about Dalin, not just on this forum and that is not just he said/she said because it is backed by fact, can you explain why there has been more than one complaint about Dalin puppies coming with ear mites? How does that happen repeatedly? I have brought 4 dogs home over the years from responsible breeders as opposed to getting them from a show mill/greeder and never once had that issue. And among all my friends who get dogs from responsible breeders, not just poodles, I don't know one who had a dog come to them with ear mites.


And Eclipse, there are so many happy Dalin owners. You chased them all away from this Forum with posts like this one. But you aren’t going to discourage me from being here


----------



## stormey916 (Feb 19, 2017)

plumcrazy said:


> stormey916 said:
> 
> 
> > By the way, who is the admin of the forum?
> ...


Is it okay with you for anyone who mentions Dalin to be attacked in this way?


----------



## Eclipse (Apr 26, 2010)

Oh please Stormey, you can't play the moderator card when you are asked a legitimate question. You did not run to the mods in the other forum you replied in repeatedly to Waves posts... I in no way attacked you, just asked a couple of questions. If you post on a public forum you open yourself up to both positive and negative responses. I am not in a terrible mood, I have chased no one away from this forum and fail to see why you are responding in such a way to my questions.


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

She did the same thing to me, said I was in a bad mood or having a bad day or something. Couldn't have been further from the truth. She also called me a mean girl and a bully. All because I don't agree with supporting Dalin Kennels and Lynn DeRosa, who was convicted of animal abuse and runs a puppy mill.


----------



## stormey916 (Feb 19, 2017)

Eclipse said:


> Oh please Stormey, you can't play the moderator card when you are asked a legitimate question. You did not run to the mods in the other forum you replied in repeatedly to Waves posts... I in no way attacked you, just asked a couple of questions. If you post on a public forum you open yourself up to both positive and negative responses. I am not in a terrible mood, I have chased no one away from this forum and fail to see why you are responding in such a way to my questions.


Legitimate questions? i didn’t see any. You are just looking to pick a fight with me because I don’t hate Lynn DeRosa like you do. And I think saying this about my opinions “OMG, Stormey conveniently swoops in trying to get everyone to drink the Dalin Kool-Aid “ deserves the moderators attention. Saying things like that is what chased away several other members from posting here anymore. Why don’t you just move along if you don’t have anything kind to say. There are plenty of other people you can grill in the Forum I’m sure


----------



## stormey916 (Feb 19, 2017)

zooeysmom said:


> She did the same thing to me, said I was in a bad mood or having a bad day or something. Couldn't have been further from the truth. She also called me a mean girl and a bully. All because I don't agree with supporting Dalin Kennels and Lynn DeRosa, who was convicted of animal abuse and runs a puppy mill.


THAN DONT SUPPORT HER. But leave the rest of us alone please


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

No one on Poodle Forum supports her. Her only supporter was banned.


----------



## stormey916 (Feb 19, 2017)

zooeysmom said:


> No one on Poodle Forum supports her. Her only supporter was banned.


Well i support her, so there’s one of us here again now! And when i say “leave the rest of us alone” i mean myself and the rest of the Forum who has to read your attacks. There were at least two others that gave up because of your picking on them all the time as well. This is supposed to be an open forum for poodle people, not just the ones you decide are good enough to be here. Those others should come back so things are a bit more fair & balanced!


----------



## plumcrazy (Sep 11, 2009)

stormey916 said:


> Is it okay with you for anyone who mentions Dalin to be attacked in this way?


I've seen petty behavior on both "sides". Neither camp is without fault - but I haven't seen attacks either - just people who should be acting like adults behaving more like petulant school children. I can just tell everyone to GROW UP, but it never seems to work like it should.

There are thousands of members on this forum and there is no way that everyone will EVER see eye-to-eye on everything. That's to be expected. This breeder's practices have always been a very divisive subject and I don't believe it will ever be different as long as she is still in business. 

If someone actually breaks the rules, warnings will be issued - with or without temporary bans, depending on the severity of the transgression. Having a differing opinion is not an offense that warrants a warning. And I have noticed that the majority of members on this forum do not hold Dalin Kennels in very high esteem - that's their prerogative.


----------



## stormey916 (Feb 19, 2017)

plumcrazy said:


> stormey916 said:
> 
> 
> > Is it okay with you for anyone who mentions Dalin to be attacked in this way?
> ...


Thank you for clarifying Plumcrazy. I will say that the majority who SPEAK UP are the ones with negative views. If anyone says anything differently they are bombarded like what Zoeysmom is doing right now. It really chases people away. I think that both sides should be able to freely express their experiences.


----------



## Eclipse (Apr 26, 2010)

Stormey, I am not picking a fight with YOU, I did not call YOU names did I? The legitimate question I posed was asking about the seemingly repetitive incidence of dogs that come from Dalin to new owners with ear mites. You responded with a vague answer about some other place you had heard of where dogs had ear mites, but that did not address my pointed question as to more than one Dalin owner reporting they had received a pup that had been diagnosed with ear mites when they went to their vet for a new pup evaluation. As I noted before, a public forum is for posting opinions from all people. So those of us who have an otherwise unfavorable opinion of Dalin as opposed to those who believe her breeding practices are acceptable are free to post our comments as well as you and should not be chased away because you think you can report us to a moderator. I could just as easily report you to the moderator for having "kind things to say" in light of her convictions....


----------



## stormey916 (Feb 19, 2017)

Eclipse said:


> Stormey, I am not picking a fight with YOU, I did not call YOU names did I? The legitimate question I posed was asking about the seemingly repetitive incidence of dogs that come from Dalin to new owners with ear mites. You responded with a vague answer about some other place you had heard of where dogs had ear mites, but that did not address my pointed question as to more than one Dalin owner reporting they had received a pup that had been diagnosed with ear mites when they went to their vet for a new pup evaluation. As I noted before, a public forum is for posting opinions from all people. So those of us who have an otherwise unfavorable opinion of Dalin as opposed to those who believe her breeding practices are acceptable are free to post our comments as well as you and should not be chased away because you think you can report us to a moderator. I could just as easily report you to the moderator for having "kind things to say" in light of her convictions....


There are no dogs repeatedly being sold with ear mites. I bought three of Lynn’s myself and none of them even had wax in their ears! And my comment about another members puppy was to the fact that the puppy seemed sick, double ear infections and mites and not one of you guys said one word about her “terrible breeder”. This happens to be a frequent poster and Dalin Kennel attacker as well. My point being, it seems to me that the few of you who do the most putting down turn the other way when it’s a non Dalin puppy. Hope that makes sense to you.


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

You can expect comment and judgment if you promote or name Dalin for the next 10 years or so. I don’t think it’s fair to be attacked if you want to showcase one of your grooms or share stories, your expertise or pics of your poodles. An “Isn’t She Lovely.” thread of a Dalin rehome is waving a red flag. Just saying.


----------



## stormey916 (Feb 19, 2017)

Mfmst said:


> You can expect comment and judgment if you promote or name Dalin for the next 10 years or so. I don’t think it’s fair to be attacked if you want to showcase one of your grooms or share stories, your expertise or pics of your poodles. An “Isn’t She Lovely.” thread of a Dalin rehome is waving a red flag. Just saying.


Why? And just to be clear - I didn’t post this as a “Dalin rehome” or any kind of promotion whatsoever!!! I didn’t even mention that it was a Dalin puppy. Maybe reread the thread. I was bullied once i answered a pointed question about the where the puppy was from. I simply posted the photo because she is beautiful and I spent an entire Sunday with her in my lap in the car, which I loved!


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

No, you didn’t post her as a rehome, but it transpired that it was. You also didn’t promote her as a Dalin, but you acknowledged that she is. My advice is to let the dog be judged for the dog and you for your contributions rather than the label of the breeder who has been strongly censured in conformation circles and who has had dogs confiscated.


----------



## stormey916 (Feb 19, 2017)

Mfmst said:


> No, you didn’t post her as a rehome, but it transpired that it was. You also didn’t promote her as a Dalin, but you acknowledged that she is. My advice is to let the dog be judged for the dog and you for your contributions rather than the label of the breeder who has been strongly censured in conformation circles and who has had dogs confiscated
> 
> I appreciate your thoughts but I didn’t label the dog. Would you have me lie when directly asked? I’m not going to do that. These ladies know exactly what they are doing by asking me that question, they do seem to have an agenda it seems. But thank you for looking out for me here


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

stormey916 said:


> they do seem to have an agenda it seems. But thank you for looking out for me here


WE have an agenda????? Why are you here, Stormey?


----------



## wavesnbreezes (Nov 14, 2017)

stormey916 said:


> wavesnbreezes said:
> 
> 
> > Skylar said:
> ...


The 3 pictures of dogs crammed in cages speak for themselves. I will find them and post them in the next post since you forgot.

She came to me traumatized. Again... the Gotcha picture shows it. I loved and cared for her for the two weeks I had her... medicating her and her sister's ears.

I gave her up because I will not pay 1,800 each for puppy mill dogs.


----------



## wavesnbreezes (Nov 14, 2017)

This is what traumatizes dogs.


----------



## wavesnbreezes (Nov 14, 2017)

She looks pretty happy here while I had her.


----------



## glorybeecosta (Nov 11, 2014)

I have been a member her for a few years and this has went on about this breeder. And it is true 3 of the people who had her poodles are not longer her, and some were so hurt by the comments about their dogs. When I started there we more posters than now. 

I think when someone is showing their new dog, something nice can be said, no matter where the dog comes from, for get the breeder look at the dog.
I do not approve of puppy mills, but I have never been to this breeders place so unless I see it personally it is none of my business. As far as articles and claims in the newspapers we know what that means, especially in today newspapers. If this breeder was as bad as the comments here I cannot believe she would still be licensed. No one knows what caused her to have too many dogs, I agree with a former post, possibly things got out of control for awhile, do to age, etc.

I am sure some of mine was from bad breeders, but they all turned out being wonder dogs (in fact I know they were) due to the condition they were in when I picked them up. I did not turn my back on the dogs, I took them cleaned them up and loved them for 15 to 19.5 years. Of the poodles the new owners have been showing (from this breeder they were lovely poodles).

As far as shy dogs, Bella and Jasmine were really shy, Bella does not have a shy bone in her body today, (I rehomed Jasmin as 4 was just too many for me to handle, she also came out of her shyness with the new owner). Sage is shy but she has come a long way (the breeder told me she was before I picked her up). 

I think this discussion on this breeder has been beat to death, I came here to learn about poodle as much as possible and the more serious members we have makes the site that much more interesting no matter where their dog come from. As for price, I do not get puppies, as I do not like the training period and I do not want to pay 1800 to 2500 for a small toy poodle. I get my dogs from 15 months to to 3 sage was 5 years and stay in a 600 range, and my dogs are just as attached to me as those who were purchased as pups. Of 8 only Bella has an eye problem and developed that when she was about 6 or 7. You can get a sickly dog from what many consider a stellar breeder as well.


----------



## plumcrazy (Sep 11, 2009)

Just a heads up and a reminder - I (as well as most of the membership here) am sick of the back and forth about this particular breeder. 

I'm pretty sure nobody's opinions will change (either for or against) while the members here continue to get into arguments about this breeder. Obviously there are a vocal few who respect her and a vocal few who despise her - this is NOT going to change and continuing to create threads regarding her will continue to create drama. 

As long as FACTS are stated, the threads will be allowed, but when the threads go completely off the rails (as these sorts of threads always do), warnings and bans will likely follow. Just be aware!!

This is a relevant excerpt from The Poodle Forum's rules...

3. We will have disagreements, from time to time. In many ways, we learn from this, because there is more than one way to do certain things. Having members internationally, almost guarantees that differences will arise. Just because there are differences does not mean it is wrong. Each member that posts a response that is deconstructive or is a personal attack that turns the discussion in an inappropriate fashion will solely be held responsible for their actions. We feel it takes multiple parties for this to happen and we will be force to take actions for each and every party involved in these discussions. This will also include posts that are considered provoking in nature. This will not be tolerated. 

Play NICE!!!!

Barb


----------



## HeritageHills (Sep 4, 2017)

stormey916 said:


> I had the pleasure of transporting this beautiful little girl on her way to her new family in NYC last week. Isn’t she beautiful, she is a tiny Cafe au Lait toy!



How old is she? She sure has cleared. I think my spoo is going to clear to Café but I'm still not sure yet. Was she used as a breeding dog? It's confusing me as to why her breeder would hold on to her so long otherwise.


----------



## stormey916 (Feb 19, 2017)

HeritageHills said:


> stormey916 said:
> 
> 
> > I had the pleasure of transporting this beautiful little girl on her way to her new family in NYC last week. Isn’t she beautiful, she is a tiny Cafe au Lait toy!
> ...


I agree she has cleared pretty quickly. My silver from the same breeder did as well, to almost platinum within the first twelve months. I remember people saying she cleared quickly as well. Not sure why she didn’t find her forever family sooner, to be honest, she is as cute as a button. I was visiting the breeder in April and met her and her two littermates then. I actually found a picture that I had taken. You can see her clearing has started already.


----------



## stormey916 (Feb 19, 2017)

glorybeecosta said:


> I have been a member her for a few years and this has went on about this breeder. And it is true 3 of the people who had her poodles are not longer her, and some were so hurt by the comments about their dogs. When I started there we more posters than now.
> 
> I think when someone is showing their new dog, something nice can be said, no matter where the dog comes from, for get the breeder look at the dog.
> I do not approve of puppy mills, but I have never been to this breeders place so unless I see it personally it is none of my business. As far as articles and claims in the newspapers we know what that means, especially in today newspapers. If this breeder was as bad as the comments here I cannot believe she would still be licensed. No one knows what caused her to have too many dogs, I agree with a former post, possibly things got out of control for awhile, do to age, etc.
> ...


Glorybeecosta, thank you for being the kindest person I’ve met here in this forum! And thank you as well for at least having an open mind and trying to be balanced about your viewpoint. Your kind words are much appreciated!


----------



## stormey916 (Feb 19, 2017)

wavesnbreezes said:


> She looks pretty happy here while I had her.


Than why did you tell me you “hadn’t been able to calm her down” when i picked her up and that “she was terrified” on this forum? That doesn’t make sense with what you’re now saying here. You keep jumping from one reality to another. And if she was happy, how could you give her up?!?! Now that truly does make me sad 
I just rescued a blind ten year old mini poodle from a kill shelter here in Tampa. Her owner went into a nursing home and the son dumped her off. She has double cataracts and the worst rotten mouth I’ve ever seen. It is going to cost me a pretty penny to take care of her, but I committed to her and I’m going to do it no matter what the cost!


----------



## stormey916 (Feb 19, 2017)

wavesnbreezes said:


> This is what traumatizes dogs.


Oh I agree, but that isn’t Lynn’s place


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

stormey916 said:


> I just rescued a blind ten year old mini poodle from a kill shelter here in Tampa. Her owner went into a nursing home and the son dumped her off. She has double cataracts and the worst rotten mouth I’ve ever seen. It is going to cost me a pretty penny to take care of her, but I committed to her and I’m going to do it no matter what the cost!


That is very nice of you! I have spent tens of thousands on rescued dogs (my Maltese included), but I would never expect to pay that much in medical bills for a dog from a reputable breeder. When you're paying $2,500-$3,000 up front, you should at least start with a healthy dog on your hands!


----------



## stormey916 (Feb 19, 2017)

wavesnbreezes said:


> stormey916 said:
> 
> 
> > wavesnbreezes said:
> ...


Seriously that gotcha photo shows nothing but two dogs who just got off their first airplane ride. I’m glad you finally clarified why you gave them up- you didn’t want to pay $1800 for them. According to your texts, if Lynn had “made you a deal” you would have kept them. How very sad that money came before keeping them


----------



## stormey916 (Feb 19, 2017)

zooeysmom said:


> stormey916 said:
> 
> 
> > I just rescued a blind ten year old mini poodle from a kill shelter here in Tampa. Her owner went into a nursing home and the son dumped her off. She has double cataracts and the worst rotten mouth I’ve ever seen. It is going to cost me a pretty penny to take care of her, but I committed to her and I’m going to do it no matter what the cost!
> ...


Huh, what are you talking about exactly? I have no idea what you mean


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

How could that possibly be hard for you to understand, honey?


----------



## stormey916 (Feb 19, 2017)

zooeysmom said:


> How could that possibly be hard for you to understand, honey?


For those who will read this thread in the future... 

this is how you are treated by certain members of this forum, when they disagree with you. I 
have the most gorgeous, healthy toy poodles from Lynn DeRosa- her kennel is Dalin- and I highly recommend her for all things poodle. I’d be happy to tell you more if you’d like to message me privately


----------



## glorybeecosta (Nov 11, 2014)

zooeysmom said:


> That is very nice of you! I have spent tens of thousands on rescued dogs (my Maltese included), but I would never expect to pay that much in medical bills for a dog from a reputable breeder. When you're paying $2,500-$3,000 up front, you should at least start with a healthy dog on your hands!



I think the lady said she paid 1800 per dog, which I have found normal unless it is a really tiny toy, 2500 to 3000 is a big difference,


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

glorybee, but even at $1800 you'd expect a healthy animal, right?


----------



## Eclipse (Apr 26, 2010)

You certainly don't have any problems going back at members who disagree with you. The facts are the facts, Lynn DeRosa/Dalin has been the subject of animal abuse/cruelty investigations more than once, and found guilty. She has been sanctioned by the AKC and prohibited from registering dogs for 10 years. So she is selling unregistered dogs for thousands of dollars (greeder), unless, of course, she has others fronting for her as the breeder and registering the litters for her. Are any of your dogs younger than 10? Are they AKC registered? Who is listed as the breeder on the papers? She had well over 100 dogs at one point, I think it was up around 140 or more even during one of the investigations, which does not point to a responsible breeder but a mill by most people's definitions. I have pictures of the kennels and paddocks she kept dogs in at her old place which were shabby and depressing. Not where I might want the dam of my dogs to wind up hanging out when she was not popping out puppies or retired from breeding. Or their sire, for that matter. I've seen a picture of her "kennel expansion" at her new place, God only knows how many dogs she has now if she needs to expand already....Those who come to the forum in future are free to read posts and do research on their own, the convictions and suspensions are out there as public knowledge, a number of members have posted the court documents here in one or another of these threads and the notice that Lynn's AKC privileges had been suspended. If you are happy with your dogs that is wonderful. And you absolutely have the right to put that out there. But there are unhappy Lynn DeRosa/Dalin puppy owners who got dogs with health problems or temperament issues and they absolutely have the right to put that out there as well for people who will read this thread in the future......


----------



## glorybeecosta (Nov 11, 2014)

stormey916 said:


> Glorybeecosta, thank you for being the kindest person I’ve met here in this forum! And thank you as well for at least having an open mind and trying to be balanced about your viewpoint. Your kind words are much appreciated!


I am so tired of hearing about the breeder, when I first joined 3 years or maybe 2 it got nasty. I tend to think some get carried away, not with the breeder but with people that have dogs from that breeder. And that is not right to run people off who come here to learn, such as myself, or offer advice. 

I have been criticized for using a fly swatter on their butt (at the most 2 times each) and they learned, (I say flyswatter, than they know, or for flipping their nose when they would bite to hard. And for rehoming a Silkie Terrier who started peeing in the house after house broken. But I would put my girls up against anyones dog, be being trained , outstanding in public and adoring their owners. So Stormey916 don't leave and help us who need it with grooming. I am having a hard time grooming and will take any advise I can get, and you have some beautiful fur babies. And if anyone wants to reprimand or ban me fine, not a problem.


----------



## stormey916 (Feb 19, 2017)

zooeysmom said:


> glorybee, but even at $1800 you'd expect a healthy animal, right?


 how many times do we have to go over this? They ARE perfectly healthy! And besides that, there are other members here who have bought poodles from various places with real health concerns! Please. Give it a rest!


----------



## stormey916 (Feb 19, 2017)

glorybeecosta said:


> stormey916 said:
> 
> 
> > Glorybeecosta, thank you for being the kindest person I’ve met here in this forum! And thank you as well for at least having an open mind and trying to be balanced about your viewpoint. Your kind words are much appreciated!
> ...


Thank you so much! You have no idea how much your kindness means to me! If you have any specific grooming questions I’d be more than happy to try to help  message me if you ever want to!


----------



## stormey916 (Feb 19, 2017)

Eclipse said:


> You certainly don't have any problems going back at members who disagree with you. The facts are the facts, Lynn DeRosa/Dalin has been the subject of animal abuse/cruelty investigations more than once, and found guilty. She has been sanctioned by the AKC and prohibited from registering dogs for 10 years. So she is selling unregistered dogs for thousands of dollars (greeder), unless, of course, she has others fronting for her as the breeder and registering the litters for her. Are any of your dogs younger than 10? Are they AKC registered? Who is listed as the breeder on the papers? She had well over 100 dogs at one point, I think it was up around 140 or more even during one of the investigations, which does not point to a responsible breeder but a mill by most people's definitions. I have pictures of the kennels and paddocks she kept dogs in at her old place which were shabby and depressing. Not where I might want the dam of my dogs to wind up hanging out when she was not popping out puppies or retired from breeding. Or their sire, for that matter. I've seen a picture of her "kennel expansion" at her new place, God only knows how many dogs she has now if she needs to expand already....Those who come to the forum in future are free to read posts and do research on their own, the convictions and suspensions are out there as public knowledge, a number of members have posted the court documents here in one or another of these threads and the notice that Lynn's AKC privileges had been suspended. If you are happy with your dogs that is wonderful. And you absolutely have the right to put that out there. But there are unhappy Lynn DeRosa/Dalin puppy owners who got dogs with health problems or temperament issues and they absolutely have the right to put that out there as well for people who will read this thread in the future......


You are right- i am going to defend my friend and my breeder! I’d hope you would do the same to someone you cared about. Her puppies are not “thousands of dollars” - again another misrepresentation. And i don’t give a hoot about AKC papers! I don’t need registration to convince me of anything. I know quality when I see it. I bought my dogs because they are excellent representations of the breed, healthy, happy and come from a person with a long history in the poodle world. An expert. And an honest person as well. That is good enough for me. And i went to meet her, spoke with her several times at length beforehand. Asked a bunch of questions, listened carefully to what she said. Listened to my gut as well. Expansion at her kennel? I don’t think so- Do you mean adding a walkway and covering some areas from too much sun? This is outrageous, the amount of misinformation given here! Have you been there? The answer is NO. I have, several times. Stayed in her home, in fact. Spent time listening to her, watching her with her precious ones. She taught me my first Continental trim. This is a person who has spent a lifetime with her dogs. All day, every day. For you few to rip her apart every chance you get is beyond shameful. 

I honestly have come to realize over the past week that there is nothing anyone can say here in a positive manner about their Dalin poodles without being verbally assaulted. My hope by being here when it comes to this subject is that in the future a newcomer will get a more balanced view from someone who actually has firsthand knowledge!


----------



## glorybeecosta (Nov 11, 2014)

zooeysmom said:


> glorybee, but even at $1800 you'd expect a healthy animal, right?


I expect a health dog at any price and yes at 1800. None of mine were that expensive except maybe my first that my ex purchased for me, a gift so I do not know the price his parents were champions, but that was 48 years ago. But you never can be sure, a dog from any breeder can have unexpected health problems. I see tiny toys (or as some breeders advertise Teacups, which we know what that is) for as much as 5500 (which I would not pay)

An error occurred.
Teacup Poodles, Teacup Poodle puppies (dogs) for sale, Poodle puppies, Toy Poodle puppies. Teacup Poodles for sale , South Florida, we ship
Name	Poodle Pepe teacup /tiny toy He is an adorable white/black Poodle
Price	$2250.00 -
Gender:	Male
Date of Birth:	08/21/2017

Poodles Sizes	Adult Weight	Price
Toy Poodle	7-10 lbs	$1500-$1800
Tiny Toy Poodle	4.5- 6 lbs	$1800-$2000
Teacup Poodle	3.5-4.5 lbs	$2000-$2500
Tiny Teacup Poodle	2.5-3.5 lbs	$2500-$3500


Adult Size
Weight
Height
Price
Tiny Teacups	
2 - 3 lbs
under 8"
$2,500 - $4,000*
Teacups	
3 - 4 lbs
under 8"
$1,500 - $3,000*
Tiny Toys	
4 - 6 lbs
under 9"
$1,200 - $1,800*
Toys	
6 - 10 lbs
under 10"
$850 - $1,200*


Don't know these breeders but this is what I found for tiny toys for prices. When I was looking for a 3 to 4 pound a couple of years ago it was 4000 to 5000 and I said can't do that


----------

